
Designing the Perfect Soap Holder - andyraskin
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-my-father-in-law-disrupted-the-soap-dish-35ee2bb927e
======
jepler
It's simply begging for a 3d printable version! (you would have to press or
melt in the metal pins) It reminds me strongly of this design which I like,
though it doesn't have the pins and is not designed for 'side mounting':
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:724471](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:724471)

